
For the sake of life on Earth, we must put a limit on wealth - tombot
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/sep/19/life-earth-wealth-megarich-spending-power-environmental-damage
======
blueadept111
There are over 7 billion people on the planet. That number needs to come way
down if we want to step back from the brink of destroying the planet. The
sooner people realize this, the more likely we can find a solution before we
make the damage irreversible (to the extent that it isn't already, since
extict species will never come back).

~~~
homonculus1
No, we obviously need 14 billion people on the planet so we can have double
the number of climate engineers to kick the can down the road /s

------
blackbrokkoli
People always need to put a single face on everything, a name to hate.

In public perception, wars are never the result of socioeconomic balances
tipping. It is always a personal battle. Churchill, Hitler and Stalin. Bush
and Bin Laden. We do not need to acknowledge the rotten core of the medical
industry in the US, just arrest the bad guy - Shrikeli. Musk is Tesla. Gates
is Microsoft.

And it could not possibly be our societal values causing climate change. It
must be these guys I can count on one hand with their pompous jets flying
everywhere, we think as we sit in our SUVs pondering whether Amazon will keep
their promise to deliver the new single IOT lamp socket today...

------
joeblow9999
good lord. all that is old is new again

